

French hackers here? I'm working on a french "reddit" - baby

Hey guys, I've been slacking on reddit a lot this last year and I was really wondering why we don't have that kind of community and website in France. I know there used to be scoopeo (now dead). And they are great communities like clubic, canardpc etc...<p>I just don't see anything where you can really upvote and follow discussions like reddit.<p>So yeah, I've been working on this thing, hopping it would bring something new in France but I have no idea how I could promote this... I know I'm not the only french here. Could use some help !<p>The url : http://www.100hp.fr
======
citricsquid
I think the issue with language specific sites is that the majority of the
internet into this sort of thing already speak English. It might be a false
assumption, but it seems that the educated people interested in the sort of
thing that goes on here and on reddit are, in the majority, English speakers,
even if it's not their first language.

Sites that cater to a "lower intelligence audience" (without trying to sound
condescending) _will_ have a market because the people in their audience won't
be English speakers and won't want to adapt, but in the business and
technology world being without English is a pretty big hinderance.

Although it'd be interesting to be proven wrong, I wonder if there are any
already successfully non-English startups around (that focus on technology).

~~~
baby
I think you're wrong. France is the kind of country where everybody's english
is *&"{#@~^. I'm studing math and IT in college and I can tell you that I
might be the only student who can speak/understand english properly.

